# LectricFx.com Space Harp 3, a couple dragons and the dark lord



## jjjimi84 (May 4, 2022)

Here is a little gem from a fine fella, a real fell sweller. It is the lectricfx.com Space Harp V3 and it is a kick ass pedal and a mighty tasty build. In this video I talk briefly about my love of all of you crazy bastards and I hope you all know what it means to me to have you guys watch these videos and like my builds. This is a truly special community and I am proud to be a part of it. 















Here are some dragons I did for a few special cats








And may the fourth be with all of you today, here are my Star wars themed pedals. The now gone 1776 effects Multiplex and Multiplex jr, killer delays that I would love to see surface again.


----------



## blackhatboojum (May 4, 2022)

🎶I wish I was special, You’re so fuckin special🎶

Great demo!  As much as I love the small stone, I can never make that effect work for me.  It’s always been the phaser that I love in the hands of someone else.  You proved that once again with this video 😁.


----------



## fig (May 4, 2022)

I'm saving the video for after dinner, but those shore are some swell-lookin pedals you got there!


----------



## dawson (May 4, 2022)

Yet another inevitably awesome demo!
Now, I'm going to share an opinion of mine, not to knock anyone's rad UV print or anything, but.. as a guy who appreciates original artwork and hand-done handiwork, I say:

jjjimi84 Hand Painted enclosure > any UV print ever

Hands down.  All day.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 4, 2022)

dawson said:


> Yet another inevitably awesome demo!
> Now, I'm going to share an opinion of mine, not to knock anyone's rad UV print or anything, but.. as a guy who appreciates original artwork and hand-done handiwork, I say:
> 
> jjjimi84 Hand Painted enclosure > any UV print ever
> ...


There are certain things that UV printing can do that I cannot. For instance I have some really great Transformer comics that have incredible amounts of detail and straight lines that this old shakey handed fuck cannot do. One day I will have Shockwave on a pedal and it will be glorious.


----------



## cooder (May 5, 2022)

Such cool builds, love that second Dragon there...


----------



## szukalski (May 5, 2022)

Great vid and good guitar choice, the single coils really shine through the phaser.

Truly inevitable!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2022)

Great vid for a great build!

I've been eyeing the Space Harp ...


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 5, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Great vid and good guitar choice, the single coils really shine through the phaser.
> 
> Truly inevitable!


Thank you and you nailed it, it really works wonders on single coils.


----------



## dawson (May 5, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> There are certain things that UV printing can do that I cannot. For instance I have some really great Transformer comics that have incredible amounts of detail and straight lines that this old shakey handed fuck cannot do. One day I will have Shockwave on a pedal and it will be glorious.



Yeah, I feel that.  UV prints look really nice and can do some things that you (and I) can't, and it's not anybody's place to influence the path of an artist, but as a fan of the old shakey fucker's hand, the fact is, if you ever switch over to UV printing exclusively and lay down the brushes.. I _will_ cry.

Mainly I equate it to the day when somebody engineers a mindless robot that plays guitar more precisely than any human.. I'm not letting it play MY songs- no way!

*I still want the robots to make the circuit boards and components, print my artwork for etch transfers and die-cast the enclosures etc. but I'm not giving them any of MY chores!


----------



## Big Monk (May 5, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> @jjjimi84  when you gonna show your clandestine???🤣🤣🤣



@jjjimi84 can neither confirm nor deny the existence of his Clandestine.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 5, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> @jjjimi84  when you gonna show your clandestine???🤣🤣🤣


@thewintersoldier are you challenging a cocksman to a game of you show me yours ill show you mine?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 5, 2022)

dawson said:


> Yeah, I feel that.  UV prints look really nice and can do some things that you (and I) can't, and it's not anybody's place to influence the path of an artist, but as a fan of the old shakey fucker's hand, the fact is, if you ever switch over to UV printing exclusively and lay down the brushes.. I _will_ cry.
> 
> Mainly I equate it to the day when somebody engineers a mindless robot that plays guitar more precisely than any human.. I'm not letting it play MY songs- no way!
> 
> *I still want the robots to make the circuit boards and components, print my artwork for etch transfers and die-cast the enclosures etc. but I'm not giving them any of MY chores!


I will never stop painting, i am too lazy to learn how to photoshop or whatever. Editing videos and working at a computer all day is too much tech for this guy


----------



## giovanni (May 5, 2022)

Now all I can think is putting Transformers on pedals… I think I may have gotten too stoned tonight.


----------

